# Turning Basin in Ft Pierce



## BlueDragon777

I've been doing some research, and I came across an article about something called 'Turning Basin' in the Ft. Pierce area. Anyone know where, exactly, this is and how to get to it? And is it a surf fishing spot, or is a boat required?


----------



## jonnyutah

fort pierce is my home town. though I live near tallahassee now. I have a few hot spots :fishing: 

The tuning basin is is a place I like to call monster lane. it's a famous for it's snook fishing but everthing is found here. it's like a highway for large gamefish. and big big sharks. what kink for fishing are you after? if you can keep you pinfish away from the snook you have a good chance at grouper. live shrimp and small pinfish will get you snapper and smallish grouper along with baby golioth grouper.

if you want snook, bring some backbone. fish live pins and pigs around the large bridge pilons. also bring some jigs to throw.

as far as surf fishing. check out the jetty on the sounth huchinson island. certain times of the year you have a chance at permit off the end of the jetty. fish the inlet side for deepwater snook, grouper, snapper, pompano, tarpon, spanish macs. fish the end of the rocks off the end for big fish. drag shrimp on troll rite hooks on the beach side for snook action. 

if you have a kayak you could paddle out to the first reef. it's about 150 yards out from the beach. 

for pompano head toward the nuclear plant. walton rocks and green turtle reef parks are good spots. oh and don't forget to do some trout fishing. I have trout spots where you couldn't catch a 7 pound if you tried for a month. becasue the trout at this spot average 8-12 pounds  but thats a secret.

good luck


----------



## jettypark28

*Damn*

jon for your first post, that was a pretty good reply.......welcome and hope to hear your reports
Snook you say..........:fishing: :fishing: and big ones.......i might have to try a drive...:fishing:


----------



## derekxec

can you fish it from land? if so what road do i get on to get to it?


----------



## VICIII

jonnyutah said:


> fort pierce is my home town. though I live near tallahassee now. I have a few hot spots :fishing:
> 
> The tuning basin is is a place I like to call monster lane. it's a famous for it's snook fishing but everthing is found here. it's like a highway for large gamefish. and big big sharks. what kink for fishing are you after? if you can keep you pinfish away from the snook you have a good chance at grouper. live shrimp and small pinfish will get you snapper and smallish grouper along with baby golioth grouper.
> 
> if you want snook, bring some backbone. fish live pins and pigs around the large bridge pilons. also bring some jigs to throw.
> 
> as far as surf fishing. check out the jetty on the sounth huchinson island. certain times of the year you have a chance at permit off the end of the jetty. fish the inlet side for deepwater snook, grouper, snapper, pompano, tarpon, spanish macs. fish the end of the rocks off the end for big fish. drag shrimp on troll rite hooks on the beach side for snook action.
> 
> if you have a kayak you could paddle out to the first reef. it's about 150 yards out from the beach.
> 
> for pompano head toward the nuclear plant. walton rocks and green turtle reef parks are good spots. oh and don't forget to do some trout fishing. I have trout spots where you couldn't catch a 7 pound if you tried for a month. becasue the trout at this spot average 8-12 pounds  but thats a secret.
> 
> good luck


Spill some more... I live in vero and have not fished fort pierce enough....


----------



## jonnyutah

yes you can get to these spots from land. take seaway drive to the jetty. as far as the soutgh bridge, the catwalk goes along the bridge below. eiyther side of the bridge can be good. however, on the island side of south bridge, there is a park on the inlet. under the bridge and next to it you can wade out. it's hard packed sand. you should be able to pick up some pompano, snook,flounder and big jacks from this sand bank. 

there is a small public pier near the bridge. on the other side of the pier is the main park area and there is a sand bar you can wade to. it's right in the river mouth of the inlet with fast moving tide. when it get's flushed with a peack tide, fish here for snook, reds and pompano it's the park before you get to chucks reesturand and the coast guard station.

now I have another spot for you but you want to catch this spot very early in the morning on a week day with a kayak on a fast incoming tide. first go to the noth beach. you have to cross the north draw bridge to get here. drive to the noth jetty park. it's a rock jetty. now walk all the way the the beginning of where the rocks start. there is a small beach there. put your kayak in here. behind the beach is a sting of back country spoil islands, small channels and mangrove trees overhanging. it gets flooded with clean blue inlet wather during incoming tide. it's a nice little float trip for snook,small tarpon, reds,flounder and cuda. it will take you to the little jim bridge. bring the camera... pink flamingo birds freqent this area.  

well, I supose that's enough for now. I'll spill more later. :beer: it's now greenery hour


----------



## kingfish

*Little Jim*

You gotta be a regular or have some bark on your A to drink one around there. If you have fished Pomps around there you know what distance will do for you...........Kingfish


----------



## jonnyutah

when are you heading down? what kind of fish are you after? 

I know of some really good pubs and the best resturaunts in fort pierce as well as the best bait and tackle shops around.


----------



## RAPPER

BlueDragon777 said:


> I've been doing some research, and I came across an article about something called 'Turning Basin' in the Ft. Pierce area. Anyone know where, exactly, this is and how to get to it? And is it a surf fishing spot, or is a boat required?


Does anyone know exactly how to get from US1 in Ft. Pierce to "Turning Basin"?


----------



## Tomssaw

Here I am a dollar late and a dime short, but I have the answer for you. The turning basin is that area between the north and south bridges where the Inlet meets the Indian River. Ft. Pierce was once quite a port for the shipping of fruit and home ported many fishing and shrimp boats. The big packing houses were on the northwest side of the old S. bridge. You got to it by going east from US-1 on Ave H, now called Fisherman's Warf, I think. It is a dredged out deep hole in the river where the ships would turn around. There was a time when you didn't need a boat because the South Bridge was right on the edge of the dredged drop-off. You could probably still fish from the shore where Ave. H. deadends at the river but you would have to deal with a cross current a lot of the time. Most of the fish are found around the edges anyway, but Kings will come in there sometimes and attack mullet all over the area. We used to fish for jewfish in the slips of the port.

It's probably too late for you, but maybe this will help someone else.


----------

